# Makin Dust



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Finally got some shop time.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Good lookin' cedar stock!! Nice shop too!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking shop! I bet that smelled good with that cedar being cut. Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I CAN smell it from here also. A cedar chest in the making?


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. The shop always smells like cedar. I wish I could get the photos to upload but I have about 20 large slabs I cut with my chainsaw mill. They are 8 to 10 foot long 2 to 5 inches thick. It was lots of work but I love doing it


FB


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet! Nice shop!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

thats awesome, wish i could do that with some mesquite


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Mesquite does make beautiful lumber. I have a pile in the shop right now that I milled last spring. 
I plan on building cedar hope chests for both of my daughters. I need to get busy, all of the lumber I have accumulated over the last few years is taking up too much room.


FB


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I love the smell of cedar. Just wish I had a bunch like you have there.

Assuming you are air drying it? If so, how long before it's dry enough with our humidity?


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends on the thickness and how you dry it. All of the slabs in the picture are 1 1/4" thick, stacked with stickers, and dried indoors. They should be good to go in about a year. I have some 5" thick slabs that have been drying for 3 years now and were logs for 2. They are just now ready.

FB


----------

